# Marklin live steam S3/6 Pacific in One Gauge



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a friends Marklin steamer running here recently which ran well for 20 mins. or so. Please refer to video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHVbwtmxsQk

Most folk would agree that these engines have that classic European look about them. Almost out of an Agatha Christie novel racing through the night to some 'well heeled' destination.
I was a little disappointed therefore when it came to refilling having to wait a period for the tank to cool down before it would accept more gas.
The position of the tank under the burner obviously creates a resistant pressure which effectively prevents any further action for, shall we say 15/20mins.
I ask for comments from other owners whether or not they have come to terms with this or indeed if any mods can be done without major work?
Frankly I would prefer to warm the feed water than having to cool the tank.
Look forward to imput here please..


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The maerklin steamers are made by Regner,they recomend befor you start filling gas into the tank squirt some gas on the fueltank to cool it off(!!Make shur fire is out!!) 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Charles_m (Dec 27, 2007)

My S3/6 received a new gas tank located in the tender, i don't had any problem after this modification with the refilling. 
Charles


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

We have the 18.4 and I pressume that it has the same tank. 
The eaysiest way to fill it - IMO -is to open the regulator a tiny bit, then you are sure that you can fill it all up with liquid gas. nomatter if is hot or cold. 
(You will of course use a littel more gas, by this procedure, but there is no waiting time, and you are sure of a long running time) 


But we have though later altered the connector, and are now using a quick connector filler instead of the "lighter-filler".(M5 thread fits) 

Regards 
David


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

AS you say, it has that european pacific look with large spoked wheels and short throw on the crank. 

I agree on fueling. Open the gas value a bit. and watch for a stream of gas liquid coming out of the gas jet 

I had Dave Hottman tune up my engine, new piston rings and value setting, and can get close to 30 minute runs 

I have the Rhingold J & M coaches and they are very heavy, but the S3/6 is such a race horse that it is well balance with that load. 

On to Koln!! 
jim in seattle


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 21 Aug 2009 12:44 PM 
AS you say, it has that european pacific look with large spoked wheels and short throw on the crank. 

I agree on fueling. Open the gas value a bit. and watch for a stream of gas liquid coming out of the gas jet 

I had Dave Hottman tune up my engine, new piston rings and value setting, and can get close to 30 minute runs 

I have the Rhingold J & M coaches and they are very heavy, but the S3/6 is such a race horse that it is well balance with that load. 

On to Koln!! 
jim in seattle 

Yep Jim, I had mine overhauled by Dave also. Initially it was such a dog I debated using it for target practice. Now it's a top performer. I agree with the fueling issue. You have to cool down the tank before it will take more fuel. Here is a short video of mine in action. We probably have the only two in North America that actually run.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Same here. 
Ours was very close to go out with the trash. But since Märklin dont have any (real) service for the non-runners, several companys have on their own made parts for the non-runners. 
We had ours done at WYKO in Germany. New pistons in SS with double teflon rings, new D-type walves and a new CNC made running gear, so it is controlled by the outside gear insted of the strange valve between the cylinders. Now its a "rocket", and it needs few kgs of lead to make sure that it dont make to much wheelspin. Since there is no leaks running time is close to 40 mins. (light load) 
Have any of you guys changed the Tx to the new 4.5 Mhz in order to avoid "twitter"? 

Anyway great engine now. 

Regards 
David


----------



## Palmerston (Aug 16, 2008)

A friend brought his to my railway. If it was mine i would put a second gastank in the tender, plenty of room, like Regners Rhb G4/5


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

jFrank, 
Yes I got the Dave idea from you thanks for posting 
jim


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 23 Aug 2009 01:26 PM 
jFrank, 
Yes I got the Dave idea from you thanks for posting 
jim 

Well Jim look at it this way, we now have two of the rarest locomotives in the world since Marklin's bankruptcy. Two BR18's that actually run.


----------

